# Lorena Rae - walking the runway for Intimissimi Show during the White Cabaret 'La Premiére' in Verona, Italy 29.10.2019 x11



## brian69 (31 Okt. 2019)

​


----------



## Padderson (31 Okt. 2019)

sehr schön:thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (31 Okt. 2019)

Wie geschaffen für den Catwalk...


----------



## stuftuf (31 Okt. 2019)

Toolman schrieb:


> Wie geschaffen für den Catwalk...



oh wie wahr


----------



## Max (1 Nov. 2019)

Danke für Lorena!


----------



## king2805 (2 Nov. 2019)

danke für lorena


----------



## User27 (21 Feb. 2022)

She should walk for them again


----------



## Bogs (28 Feb. 2022)

This is great, thanks


----------

